# Eure schönsten Barsche :)



## Gxxmxn (16. Juli 2012)

Nicht der größte aber eine Schönheit


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Anhang anzeigen 186235


mein bester bis jetzt dieses jahr auch noch kein riese aber schon ordentlich


----------



## Gxxmxn (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Also wenn der Deckel auf dem der Liegt für n 10 Liter eimer ist dann find ich den aber schon Riesig


----------



## Simp (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Den hier hat mein Bruder die Tage gefangen aber ich muss ihn einfach posten, weil er so schön ist <3




Der hier hat sich meine dicke "Sebylle" (Wobbler von Sebile) gepackt :vik:


----------



## Colophonius (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Da es ja nicht um Größe geht...

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/1222/guterd.jpg


----------



## Gxxmxn (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Colophonius schrieb:


> Da es ja nicht um Größe geht...


 
gleiche Größe hatte ich heute auch schon am Haken


----------



## Pfiffikuss (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Mr. Nice Guy....|supergri


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Gadman schrieb:


> Nicht der größte aber eine Schönheit



Das Bild ist aber schon Kapital


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



 ​ 

 ​ 

 ​ 



Hier sind mal ein paar von mir......​


----------



## Fabsibo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Da habe ich doch gestern auch ein schönes gemacht


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Ich kann mich da nicht so richtig für DEN schönsten entscheiden, ich habe hier schon viele sehr schöne gefangen. Ich nehme einfach mal den hier...

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/6639/barschbomberelease.jpg


----------



## proinfishing (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

was ein nettes bildchen onkel tom!


----------



## TrophyBass (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

mein persönlicher Rekord! bescheidene 39cm...


----------



## Gxxmxn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nicht so richtig für DEN schönsten entscheiden, ich habe hier schon viele sehr schöne gefangen. Ich nehme einfach mal den hier...
> 
> http://img694.*ih.us/img694/6639/barschbomberelease.jpg


Geiles Bild ! #6


----------



## Gxxmxn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hier sind mal ein paar von mir......​



Meine Herrn, kann man dich als Guide engagieren :q


----------



## hechti666 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Die Zwei finde ich auch ganz nett!


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



hechti666 schrieb:


> Die Zwei finde ich auch ganz nett!


 
Das erste Bild ist Hammergeil#6


----------



## buddah (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Das Bild von dir TOm ist schon länger mein Bildschirmhintergrund auf Arbeit!! 
echt geil


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

...der von tom ist kaum zu toppen, hier ist einer von meinen!


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ...der von tom ist kaum zu toppen, hier ist einer von meinen!


 
sieht gut aus maik :q:q:q


----------



## Seefliege (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

|wavey: @ Thomas,

" ... Ich kann mich da nicht so richtig für DEN schönsten entscheiden ..." |kopfkrat

Brauchste auch nicht, alle Barsche sind kleine Schönheiten ...


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@ Matthias

Stimmt schon, aber unter all den Schönheiten muss es auch die "Miss Perch" geben. :m

Und wir zwei werden sicher weiter daran arbeiten, diese zu finden. |supergri


----------



## Gemini (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *


----------



## Seefliege (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

|wavey: Thomas,

Ja, das machen wir ... #6 In der Kategorie "Sonnenbarsche" ist der hier mein Favorit. |rolleyes


----------



## Gxxmxn (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ...der von tom ist kaum zu toppen, hier ist einer von meinen!


Da is kein Bild , oder ? |uhoh:


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hab hier auch noch einen schönen.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier meiner.
Bisher auch mein größter


----------



## sven123 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Das war der letzte Fisch auf meinen super selbstgemachten Blinker.
Er war ein super Seeforellen und Barschkiller.
Leider habe ich ihn versenkt
Darum der schönste Barsch|supergri


----------



## Gxxmxn (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch einen schönen.


 Boa der ist richtig gut, der hat sich bestimmt gut an der Rute angefühlt


----------



## Gxxmxn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Keiner noch einen schönen Fisch zum posten ?


----------



## mathei (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Gadman schrieb:


> Keiner noch einen schönen Fisch zum posten ?


ist ja schon gut. ich fange heute einen schönen. |wavey:


----------



## teddy- (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

jo ich dann morgen bei ententeichwetter #6


----------



## Scabbers (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Ich hätte da noch einen aus Schweden dieses Jahr im Mai.


----------



## Säp (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Na ob der je wieder sein Maul zubekommen hat?


----------



## Daniel_F (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier auch mal drei Bilder von mir... die Racker sind einfach die schönsten Fische in unseren Gewässern! #6


----------



## spike999 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

hätte da auch noch einen


----------



## Scabbers (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Säp schrieb:


> Na ob der je wieder sein Maul zubekommen hat?



Hm, aus der Pfanne waren keine Beschwerden zu vernehmen...


----------



## Gxxmxn (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

|supergri


----------



## tomtomgo (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Sehr schöne Barsche  hier im Threat .
Dann will ich den hier auch einstellen.
Gefangen auf Sandra am Rhein bei Wesel .


----------



## Windelwilli (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



tomtomgo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Barsche  hier im Threat .
> Dann will ich den hier auch einstellen.
> *Gefangen auf Sandra* am Rhein bei Wesel .



Das nenn ich Multitasking! :q:vik:


----------



## DerAndi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Testlauf der neuen Biovex Earth Worms. Geiler Köder, geiler isch und das obwohl der Köder nicht mal 15 Sekunden im Wasser war. Plumps, einmal geschüttelt und krumm war die feine BC Rute hähä.


----------



## mathei (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

hier mal ein 31er von gestern.


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Anhang anzeigen 187303


unser gestriger Beifang keine riesen aber hatt auch spass gemacht:vik:


----------



## Meterjäger (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Schon etwas her,aber bis letzte Woche mein grösster Barsch,den ich fangen durfte.
Der Gummi war 15cm und für Hecht gedacht!|rolleyes
Gleich nach dem Fang geknipst,sieht die Färbung echt geil aus|supergri!


----------



## BountyHunter81 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Nachdem ich meine Freundin überredet hab doch auch mit dem Angeln anzufangen, hat sie gleich am ersten Angeltag den hier erlegt....#6


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@Bountyhunter: Der Barsch sieht aber seltsam aus. War der schon lange tot vor dem Foto?
Gruß


----------



## BountyHunter81 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Ne, ist relativ Zeitnah aufgenommen. Alle Fische (egal ob Hecht oder Barsch) die wir da gefangen haben waren sehr dunkel und mit wenig Zeichnung.#c
Geschmeckt haben sie aber normal und wir leben noch und es ist (bis jetzt) nichts zusätzliches gewachsen.|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *







Vor 3 Jahren,zweitgrößter.Leider habe ich von meiner Bestmarke kein Bild,denn dieser Fisch war für meine verhältnisse Unglaublich.Hatte 52cm,aber nicht gewogen,damals war ich noch Steppenangler


----------



## Andreas25 (8. August 2012)

Zwar keine 10 cm lang aber'n 3er Spinner hat er sich trotzdem irgendwie reingeknallt.


----------



## honeybee (8. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier auch mal 2 von mir......nicht meine größten, aber trotzdem schön


----------



## M4rius93 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@ Andreas?? Was sind das für Punkte auf dem Barsch !?!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Uff... sind da wunderschöne Barsche dabei! *NEID*!

Bei uns ist es mit Barschen nicht so doll... ich fange relativ selten welche. 
Hier mal ein paar Fotos der wenigen aus den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

dann auch einer von mir... ;-)


----------



## Markuskesternich (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@Tommi-Engel, der Fred heisst nicht BARSCHMONSTER!!! |bigeyes
Sind das Brocken mein lieber Jolly! Dickes Petri !!!#6

Ich Post meinen PB auch mal...:vik:.


----------



## Markuskesternich (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Erster Versuchn hat nicht geklappt. Jetzt aber#6.


----------



## TeamRoutine (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Aus der Maas


----------



## honeybee (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier noch welche...sind schon älter, also die Bilder (die Barsche auch)


----------



## proinfishing (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



M4rius93 schrieb:


> @ Andreas?? Was sind das für Punkte auf dem Barsch !?!?|kopfkrat




Evtl. ein Kaulbarsch?


----------



## elmshorner69 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier mein beifang


----------



## Andreas25 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



M4rius93 schrieb:


> @ Andreas?? Was sind das für Punkte auf dem Barsch !?!?|kopfkrat



Gehört zur Färbung. Das mit den Punkten kenn ich auch nur von Barschen aus der Donau und auch da nur an bestimmten Stellen. 
Wenn sie mal über 25cm sind verliert sich das auch irgendwie wieder etwas wobei ich schon ein paar 30+ Barsche mit ähnlicher Färbung gefangen hab.


----------



## Justsu (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das zur natürlichen Färbung gehört, würde mal eher die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit (siehe auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243444&page=2) oder Ähnliches vermuten...

Trotzdem schöner Fisch,
Gruß Justsu


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier ml einer von mir


----------



## fishing jones (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier ein Lütter von vorhin. 3" Easy Shiner am T-Rig schocken:m


----------



## Jumboo (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Sommerbarsch


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *






Auch mal einer von Mir


----------



## Pippa (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Gehört zur Färbung.



Es gibt keine Mohn-Barsche #y
Es handelt sich um einen parasitären Saugwurm (Trematode).

Den Fängern meinen Glückwunsch zu den z.T. sensationell schönen und imposanten Barschen.
Im Anhang mein Süßester :l


----------



## Gxxmxn (15. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



DerAndi schrieb:


> Testlauf der neuen Biovex Earth Worms. Geiler Köder, geiler isch und das obwohl der Köder nicht mal 15 Sekunden im Wasser war. Plumps, einmal geschüttelt und krumm war die feine BC Rute hähä.


was fürn Filter haste da auf dem Bild, sieht gut aus


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hier mal noch mein 46er vom letzten Monat




Gruß Ole


----------



## Eichelfritte (16. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Nicht schlecht!!! Aber das Foto is doch bearbeitet oder?


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Was soll da bearbeitet sein? Ich hab eine Spiegelreflex Kamera! Kann solche stümperhaften Bilder mit dem Handy überhaupt nicht leiden. Die Cam ist immer dabei, jeder Tag am Wasser kann der Tag deines Lebens sein!


----------



## Eichelfritte (16. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Ach so. Mir kamen die Farben nur etwas sehr krass vor. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich nur die Handy-Cam hab


----------



## scheibi079 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hallo!

Dann stelle ich euch mal meinen Pb. Barsch vor!


Gefangen hab ich ihn durch Zufall als ich für einen Zanderansitz frische Köderfische fangen wollte.
Ich fischte mit der Matchrute mit einen 12er Haken und einem halben Mistwurm in ca. 60cm Tiefe. Nach einigen kleinen Barschen sah ich einen Schatten am Ufer entlang schwimmen und traute meinen Augen nicht als ich im klaren Wasser zusah, wie der Fisch ohne zu zögern auf meinen Köder zuschwamm und ihn schnappte!

Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich diesen schönen Fisch landen.
Er war 37cm und hatte 830g.

Ein echter Traumfisch.


----------



## Criss81 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Dann mach ich auch mit,

mein bisher schönster:


----------



## Spinnenfänger (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

klein aber fein.


----------



## Lenger06 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Wirklich tolle Barsche dabei...hier sind zwei besonders hübsche Genossen ihrer Art, aus meinem Fotoarchiv...


----------



## barschzanker (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

mein schönster, weil erster rheinbarsch


----------



## Snoopy (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Meistens sind die kleinsten die schönsten Barsche


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@Lenger 06: Petri! Beim rechten Bild, ist das der Shaker 3,25" von Lc? Laufen die gut auf Barsch? Wie groß sind deine kleinsten Fänge damit?


----------



## u-see fischer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Snoopy schrieb:


> Meistens sind die kleinsten die schönsten Barsche



Warscheinlich einer der schönsten seiner Art.#6

Tolle Barsche hier, aber wie Snoppy schon schrieb, die Kleinsten haben oft die schönsten Farben.


----------



## Infamous (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Was soll da bearbeitet sein? Ich hab eine Spiegelreflex Kamera! Kann solche stümperhaften Bilder mit dem Handy überhaupt nicht leiden. Die Cam ist immer dabei, jeder Tag am Wasser kann der Tag deines Lebens sein!



toller fisch und eine zu krasse bearbeitung in der sättigung. 

entweder bei den picturestyles die sättigung zu hoch gedreht oder bei der RAw bearbeitung zu viel nach geholfen. 


trotzdem ist das ein sehr schöner fisch


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

vom Wochenende- eine 25´er Barsch der einem kleinen Shaker von Lunker City nicht widerstehen konnte... 

nicht der Größte, aber da ich mich seit diesem Jahr erst im gufieren übe, war es für mich ein klasse Erfolg... :q


----------



## Fliegenbinder (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hallo,
habe am letzten Wochenende ein paar schöne gefangen. Auf Drop Shot und Wobbler. 25 und 28cm

Gruß


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Und hier meiner, ist zwar nicht mein Schönster aber mein Größter.


----------



## Matcher01 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hallo,dann möchte ich euch mal meinen schönsten barsch präsentieren.:


----------



## Lucius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

....mein schönster, weil größter Barsch von knapp 50 cm.....;-)
Und noch ein paar andere schöne Exemplare der letzten Zeit..!


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Matcher01 schrieb:


> Hallo,dann möchte ich euch mal meinen schönsten barsch präsentieren.:



dann las mal sehen...


----------



## Jörck (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

paar von mir:

46, 43 und 38 cm


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Mein schönster und auch grösster 

http://*ih.us/a/img839/46/dsc00531xi.jpg


----------



## davidwenzel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

Hallejua. Sind ja echt mal ein paar ordentliche Granaten dabei. Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.

Ich hatte länger keinen großen Barsch mehr. Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit für einen Trip an den Ebro


----------



## EdekX (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

mein schönster bis jetzt 51 cm


----------



## Roestertaube (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@storm, wie groß war der?..sieht ja mal klasse aus!


----------



## marcus7 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *

@ Edekx: |bigeyes nicht schlecht Herr Specht#6


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eure schönsten Barsche *



Roestertaube schrieb:


> @storm, wie groß war der?..sieht ja mal klasse aus!



Danke der Bursche hatte 48 cm , is auch eines meiner besten Bilder.


----------

